# Solved: GrDef Error on Server HDD



## eyekiller55 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Tried looking this up on google and have had no joy.

Can anyone explain to me what a GrDef error is/means on a server HDD?

Thanks so much.

E


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Can you post an image of the entire screen?

What's the name and version of that program running shown in your image?


----------



## eyekiller55 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi,

Hope that helps.

Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

That's better, thanks. "GrDef." would be an abbreviation for "Grown Defects".


----------



## eyekiller55 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ah I see! Great thanks for your help!

Would they be physical defects? or could they be fixed with a HDD software tool?

Cheers for that.

E


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

According to this Intel Storcon (Storage Console) documentation, Grown Defects are the:
_Number of media defects that have occurred in addition to the media defects the hard disk had upon delivery.​_So, what I'd do is simply keep an eye on that number for a while to see if it increases. If not, I wouldn't worry about it. It could be the normal defects that were there when the disk was manufactured. If the number continues to increase however, get it backed up so it can be replaced asap.


----------

